# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstelling

## lynnboeckmans

Ik ben lynn, en ik ben hier voornamelijk omdat ik omdat ik heel erg verlegen ben. Ik vind dit erg vervelend, maar ik durf door mijn verlegenheid ook geen 'assertiviteits cusus' te gaan doen....

groetjes lynn

----------

